# 2013: Τέλος στο ελληνικό Μίκυ Μάους. 2014: Επάνοδος



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2013)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά κλείνει το _Κόμιξ_: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=538475129539298&id=165403223513159.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2013)

Ναι, το περιοδικό κλείνει και μάλλον όλη η εκδοτική μαζί του, μαζί δηλαδή με το Μίκυ Μάους, που είναι μάλλον το μακροβιότερο ελληνικό περιοδικό εν ζωή, με αδιάλειπτη κυκλοφορία από τον Ιούλιο του 1966. Το σημείωμα του Χρήστου Τερζόπουλου και του γιου του, Ντέιβιντ:


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2013)

Κρίμα. Ήταν οι τελευταίοι που έγραφαν τη λέξη κόμιξ με ξι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2013)

Ο διαχειριστής της σελίδας του Ντόν Ρόσα στο Facebook, στέλνει το δικό του αποχαιρετιστήριο μήνυμα στο Κόμιξ. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν, ο Ντόν Ρόσα υπήρξε ίσως ο σπουδαιότερος επίγονος του Καρλ Μπαρκς· είχε γράψει καταπληκτικές ιστορίες, αντάξιες του θείου Καρλ. Είχε δηλώσει αρκετές φορές τον θαυμασμό του για την ποιότητα του Κόμιξ και το συνέλεγε, παρότι δεν ξέρει παρά μόνο αγγλικά. Δυστυχώς σταμάτησε να γράφει και να σχεδιάζει περίπου πριν μια δεκαετία, λόγω ενός σοβαρού προβλήματος όρασης.

Συγγνώμη που ξαναπηγαίνω σε προηγούμενη είδηση, αλλά πραγματικά έχω κολλήσει με το κλείσιμο των εκδόσεων του Τερζόπουλου. Τα περιοδικά του "μού έμαθαν" να διαβάζω, πριν πάω σχολείο, μού δίδαξαν έναν απίστευτο γλωσσικό πλούτο που δεν συναντάει κανείς σε παιδικά βιβλία, σε καμμία περίπτωση. Μου δίδαξαν απίστευτες γεωγραφικές και ιστορικές πληροφορίες και με έκαναν να διψάω για γνώση, για τρίβια, για περιπέτεια, για διεύρυνση των γνωστικών μου οριζόντων. Με συνόδευσαν ατέλειωτες ώρες, με ταξίδεψαν, με ξεάγχωσαν, με διασκέδασαν, με έκαναν να κλάψω, με έκαναν να αλλάξω οπτικές, με βοήθησαν να διαμορφώσω ηθική, γνώμη, να αναπτύξω θάρρος και βούληση...

Το βρίσκω απίστευτο και συνάμα απίστευτα θλιβερό που κλείνουν οι εκδόσεις του Τερζόπουλου. Απίστευτο γιατί τα περιοδικά του έπαιζαν χωρίς ανταγωνισμό (δεν υπάρχουν, πια, άλλα παιδικά περιοδικά) και σε μια κατηγορία που θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνει πωλήσεις μια περιοδική έκδοση. Απίστευτα θλιβερό γιατί δείχνει την ζοφερή κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η έντυπη έκδοση, όταν αναγκάζονται να κλείσουν εκδόσεις με ιστορία μισού αιώνα, που κάποτε είχε για αναγνώστες ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό των ελληνόπουλων.

Ελπίζω να μου συγχωρήσετε την πολυλογία, αλλά πραγματικά είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημένος. Αντίο Μίκυ Μάους, Ντόναλντ Ντακ και Λιμνούπολη. Καλό κατευόδιο.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 31, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη που ξαναπηγαίνω σε προηγούμενη είδηση, αλλά πραγματικά έχω κολλήσει με το κλείσιμο των εκδόσεων του Τερζόπουλου. Τα περιοδικά του "μού έμαθαν" να διαβάζω, πριν πάω σχολείο, μού δίδαξαν έναν απίστευτο γλωσσικό πλούτο που δεν συναντάει κανείς σε παιδικά βιβλία, σε καμμία περίπτωση. Μου δίδαξαν απίστευτες γεωγραφικές και ιστορικές πληροφορίες και με έκαναν να διψάω για γνώση, για τρίβια, για περιπέτεια, για διεύρυνση των γνωστικών μου οριζόντων. Με συνόδευσαν ατέλειωτες ώρες, με ταξίδεψαν, με ξεάγχωσαν, με διασκέδασαν, με έκαναν να κλάψω, με έκαναν να αλλάξω οπτικές, με βοήθησαν να διαμορφώσω ηθική, γνώμη, να αναπτύξω θάρρος και βούληση...



+1 σε όλα. Δεν θα μπορούσα να τα γράψω καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Αντιγράφω μερικά σχόλια από τη φατσομπούκεια σελίδα όπου μας έστειλες, Χέλλε.

Giasonas Tsimplakos: Its a real shame, but unfortunately it was becoming rather obvious that the lack of decent stories available to support such a release (plus its relatively - justifiable - high price in these difficult times), lead to the inevitable. ΚΟΜΙΞ set the bar really high with respect to high quality printing, not to mention that the translations were impeccable. Its a shame to see it go, as it was a staple of my childhood...
That being said, the publisher, Mr Terzopoulos, is not without blame when coming to the publishing of special collections of Don's work (of which, as we know, he doesn't get much - or any for the matter of fact - from the royalties). That is one of the main reasons I stopped buying the magazine a few years back (plus the lack of Don stories, as they had all been published).

Scott Christy I'm from the States, and this saddens me. I feel bad for our friends in Greece, since they are such rabid Disney comic fans. Here in the US, Disney comics have been out of publication since 2011, and existing issues are becoming harder and harder to find (particularly Don's work).

Luis G. Abbadie we haven't had Disney comics in Maxico for so many years. It's sad to see them slowly retreat from everywhere.

Andre Duarte I remember the sadness I felt when the "Uncle Scrooge" magazine ceased publication here in Portugal. It's a pity

Άρα, ίσως τελικά άλλη μια περίπτωση όπου _sic transit_...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2013)

Πιθανότατα φταίει και η ίδια η Ντίσνεϋ. Απ' όσο ξέρω, τα δικαίωματα για τις κλασικές, πολύ καλές ιστορίες είναι αρκετά ακριβά και καθιστούν τις εκδόσεις παράλογα ακριβές. Σ' αυτό, αν προσθέσεις το κόστος της έκδοσης, που πρέπει να είναι πολύχρωμη και σε καλό χαρτί, συν το κόστος της μετάφρασης*, έχεις περιοδικά που δεν μπορούν να επιβιώσουν σε περιόδους κρίσης. Στην Αμερική τα κόμικς είχαν πάρει την κατιούσα όταν έκλεισε η Gladstone**, to 1998. Πάντως σίγουρα φταίει και το πέρασμα της εποχής. Σε μια εποχή που οι γονείς προτιμούν να αγοράσουν ένα τάμπλετ στα πιτσιρίκια και να τελειώνουν, σταματάει η εποχή του διαβάσματος. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να θρηνήσω και γι' αυτό ή να περιμένω να δω αν όντως έτσι είναι ή πρόκειται για κάτι περαστικό. Ακόμη και οι φίλοι και συμμαθητές μου που δεν διάβαζαν λογοτεχνία, διάβαζαν κόμικς (όχι απαραίτητα του Ντίσνεϋ), που σαφέστατα είναι καλύτερα από το τίποτε. Hell, και οι οδηγίες στην συσκευασία απορρυπαντικού είναι καλύτερο απ' το τίποτα. Ειδικά, πάντως, τα κόμικς του Ντίσνεϋ είχαν πάρα πολύ καλή γλώσσα.

* τα ελληνικά κόμικς έκαναν μεταφράσεις από τα ισπανικά, τα ιταλικά, τα γαλλικά, τα αγγλικά, τα γερμανικά και πιθανότατα από τα ολλανδικά και τα πορτογαλικά και μερικές ακόμα γλώσσες.
** το όνομα της οποίας ήταν φόρος τιμής στον Γκαστόνε Γκάντερ (Gladstone Gander, στα αγγλικά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 1, 2013)

Έριξα μια ματιά στα οικονομικά στοιχεία της εταιρείας του Τερζόπουλου και είδα τα εξής, όσον αφορά τα κέρδη από τις ντισνεϊκές εκδόσεις:

2005: +430.000
2006: +230.000
2007: -60.000
2008: +30.000
2009: +120.000
2010: -90.000
2011: -100.000
2012: -240.000

Μάλλον αυτό απαντάει στο γιατί έκλεισε η Νέα Ακτίνα.


----------



## Themis (Sep 1, 2013)

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να επαινούμε τους μακαρίτες μόνο και μόνο επειδή τα κακάρωσαν, θα πω κι εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία. Όχι για να ξεκινήσουμε οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα, αφού περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Λοιπόν, από τα πολύ-πολύ τρυφερά παιδικά μου χρόνια, τα κόμιξ του Ντίσνεϊ μου φαινόντουσαν αναγνώσματα απίστευτης ηλιθιότητας, με σπανιότατα ψήγματα χιούμορ. Με το που τα γνώρισα λιγάκι, έπαψα να τα παίρνω και έκτοτε τύχαινε πού και πού να διαβάζω μόνο κάποιο που θα τύχαινε να βρω μπροστά μου. Έτσι μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι κατάφεραν να χειροτερέψουν ακόμα περισσότερο, αφού έγιναν αστυνομικά αναγνώσματα μαζικής παραγωγής, ίδια το καθένα με τα υπόλοιπα. Η υποκρισία και η προπαγάνδα της κλιν Αμερικής του Τζον Γουέιν και του μακαρθισμού. Αντίθετα, τότε που πριν από κάθε έργο έπαιζαν στο σινεμά ένα "μίκι-μάους", έβαζα μαύρες πλερέζες αν τύχαινε να αργήσω και να χάσω τη (συνήθως εξωντισνεϊκή) ταινιούλα κινούμενων σχεδίων - Μπαγκς Μπάνι κτλ. Ως προς τα αναγνώσματα όμως, οι εμπειρίες που μεταφέρει ο Ελληγεννής σχετικά με τα κόμικς του Ντίσνεϊ ανήκαν για μένα σχεδόν καθ' ολοκληρία στα _Κλασσικά Εικονογραφημένα_. Το "σχεδόν" αφορά τα _Κόμιξ_ (Αδάμ ο Παράξενος κτλ.) και _Μάσκα-Μασκούλα-Μυστήριο._


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2013)

Αυτό που έχω να καταθέσω εγώ από το Μίκυ Μάους της παιδικής μου ηλικίας είναι κάτι που διαπίστωσα πολύ αργότερα, δηλαδή όταν άρχισα να κάνω μεταφράσεις. Ότι εκείνοι οι μεταφραστές δεν είχαν κανένα κόμπλεξ να βάλουν στο στόμα των ηρώων τους τις εντελώς εξωπραγματικές λέξεις "σιγκχ" και "σομπ", εννοώντας φυσικά "sigh" και "sob". Ενώ σήμερα κάποιοι μού επιβάλλουν καλά και σώνει ότι πρέπει να μεταφράσω το "Wow" ως "πωπώ" -- τη στιγμή που, διάολε, το "ουάου" είναι κάτι που λέω ακόμα κι εγώ στον καθημερινό μου λόγο. Γιατί πρέπει καλά και σώνει να εξοστρακιστεί από τους υποτίτλους και να αντικατασταθεί με το "πωπώ"; Το επέβαλε κάποια γλωσσική γκεστάπο ότι το "ουάου" είναι ξενόφερτο και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στη γλώσσα μας; Καλέ, άντε τώρα.


Συνέχεια στο Νήμα «Εσείς λέτε ουάου;»
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13854-Εσείς-λέτε-ουάου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2013)

Μικιμάους μπήκε στο σπίτι μας από τον αριθμό 1. Ο πατέρας μου, που είχε δουλειές με Ιταλία, μας είχε φέρει και μας διάβαζε κάποια Τοπολίνο και όταν βγήκε στα ελληνικά, τα θέλαμε. Εγώ τα βαρέθηκα μάλλον γρήγορα, αλλά τα διάβαζα όταν έπεφταν στα χέρια μου --πράγμα που δεν λέει τίποτα, γιατί διάβαζα και διαβάζω ακόμη και τις χαρτοπετσέτες. Προσπαθούσα, όμως, να βρίσκω γερμανικές εκδόσεις (τις ζητούσα για δώρο, π.χ. ή διαβασμένα, από συμμαθητές), τα οποία είχαν ιστορίες διαφορετικές από αυτές που έρχονταν στην Ελλάδα και τις μετέφραζα έναντι πενιχρού γονικού χαρτζιλικώματος για τον μικρότερο αδελφό μου. Ξεπατίκωνα και έκοβα σε άσπρο χαρτί τις φούσκες, έγραφα το ελληνικό μέσα τους και το κολλούσα πάνω στο γερμανικό. Αντίθετα από εμένα, ο αδελφός μου νομίζω ότι συνέχισε τα μικιμάους αρκετά χρόνια.

Γενικά συνενώ με το πιο πάνω του Θέμη (συμφωνούμε μέχρι και στον Adam Strange που έγινε στα ελληνικά Παράξενος Αδάμ). Και Υδατάνθρωπος, φυσικά, ο Aquaman, και Υπεράνθρωπος o Superman (μιλάω για τις πρώτες εκδόσεις Πεχλιβανίδη). Όχι όμως με Μάσκα αλλά Μικρό Ήρωα (πλήρη σειρά, ανατυπωμένη και βιβλιοδετημένη και αδόξως πεσούσα υπό θερμοσίφωνος καταποθείσα) --μεγάλωνα και σε εποχή εθνικοπατριωτικής εξάρσεως, βλέπεις-- και Τιραμόλα και Λουκιλούκ και μετά Αστερίξ (και αργότερα κάτι άλλα, κάποια πρέπει να ήταν νομικά νομίζω, Σάκουλα ή κάπως έτσι)...

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, από τα μικιμάου δεν θυμάμαι πρωτογενώς πολλά πράγματα. Απορούσα πώς δεν σπάει το κεφάλι του ο Σκρουτζ όταν βουτούσε στα χρυσά νομίσματα σαν να ήταν πουπουλένια, πώς στέκονταν οι φιγούρες πάνω από τις χαράδρες ποδοπατώντας τη βαρύτητα μέχρι να κοιτάξουν από κάτω τους, πώς ο Γκαστόνε δεν αξιοποιούσε τα κέρδη του για κάτι καλύτερο από το να κόβει βόλτες και, γενικώς, μου έλειπε όλος ο απαραίτητος παιδικός ρομαντισμός για να τα απολαμβάνω at face value.

Στο μικιμάους και στον Σκρουτζ οφείλω πάντως την παραλλαγή της Μονόπολης που είχα κατασκευάσει για οικογενειακή κατανάλωση, απλώς καταργώντας τα πρόστιμα, πολλαπλασιάζοντας τον αριθμό σπιτιών και ξενοδοχείων σε «όσα θέλεις» με αντίστοιχα νοίκια και αυξάνοντας τον χρόνο της παρτίδας σε «επάπειρον», με την τράπεζα να δανείζει ευχαρίστως άτοκα όποιον ήθελε να χτίσει ή να αγοράσει. Την τρίτη ή τέταρτη συνεχόμενη μέρα υπήρχαν σε κάθε νταμάκι από 30-40 ξενοδοχεία, τα νοίκια αριθμούσαν ποσά ανάλογα με το σημερινό ΑΕΠ και το νόμισμα συναλλαγής ήταν οι ράβδοι χρυσού που είχα κατασκευάσει ειδικά για τις ανάγκες των παικτών...


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...(και αργότερα κάτι άλλα, κάποια πρέπει να ήταν νομικά νομίζω, Σάκουλα ή κάπως έτσι)...



Ναι, ναι, νομικά, legal. H ηλικία που τα διαβάζατε δεν ξέρω αν ήταν legal. 
«Διαβάζατε», επειδή εγώ μόνο του κατηχητικού διάβαζα, με εικόνες. :inno:
Πήρες την ιδέα από το Παπερίνο και την έκανες Μονόπολη επάπειρον σε πάπυρον, ενώ η Ντίσνεϊ έχει μονοπώλιο στις παπαριές.
Και τώρα πάπαλα, το Παπερίνο και η Μονόπολη και οι χαρτωσιές και το παιχνίδι. Μόνο το άπειρον έμεινε, χωρίς επ και πάπιες, αλλά από παπαριές να φάν' κι οι κότες.

Σ' εκείνο το νήμα έχει τέτοιο ψωμί, από κει και κάτω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2013)

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του Χρήστου Τερζόπουλου, εδώ. Δίνει και μερικά ενδιαφέροντα νούμερα για τις κυκλοφορίες των περιοδικών. Στην δεκαετία του '80, το Μίκυ Μάους είχε εβδομαδιαίες πωλήσεις της τάξης των 100.000 αντιτύπων!


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

...
So Long Mickey Mouse - Return To Forever





Chick Corea - keyboards / Gayle Moran - vocals, piano, organ / Joe Farrell - saxophone, flute / John Thomas - trumpet, flugelhorn / James Tinsley - trumpet, piccolo / Harold Garret - trombone / Jim Pugh - trombone / Stanley Clarke - electric & acoustic bass / Gerry Brown - drums


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε, Δαεμάνε, υπέροχο κομμάτι.

Μιας και επανέφερες το νήμα, θέλω να παραθέσω την άποψη του Ντον Ρόσα, για το Κόμιξ, από την συνέντευξη που έδωσε στον Θοδωρή Δημητρόπουλο, του oneman.gr:

It occurred to me that I had no opportunity to talk about KOMIX. And perhaps you didn’t know? But it was one of the best Disney comics publications in the world. I mean it was edited and written by people who were doing an excellent job of producing a magazine for all ages, filled with excellent articles and illustrations, with quality paper and coloring, but particularly a publication for older readers and comics scholars.

The only other publications of that level of quality are Germany’s DONALD DUCK SONDERHEFT, France’s PICSOU and Italy’s ZIO PAPERONE. But ZIO PAPERONE, like KOMIX, ceased publication some years ago. I think KOMIX was the best of the remaining ones. I also proudly own a full set of KOMIX back to an early issue.

I don’t want to cause Greek fans to be even sadder than they already are, but they should take pride in that. Even though I lost contact and cooperation with Mr. Christos Terzopoulos, that never changed the fact that his company produced some of the finest Disney comics in the world.

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και η μαρτυρία του για την κατάσταση των κόμικς στην Αμερική, την οποία γνωρίζω μέσες άκρες από πολυετή ενασχόληση με το αντικείμενο, αλλά από απόσταση. Τα κόμικς στην Αμερική άρχισαν να πεθαίνουν την δεκαετία του '70. Μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 είχαν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί από προσώπου γης. Οι δυο μεγάλες εταιρείες, η DC και η Marvel, που κατέχουν περίπου το 70% της αμερικανικής αγοράς, κρατιούνται στη ζωή κυρίως από δικαιώματα για συλλογές, εμπορεύματα, παιχνίδια και ταινίες. Τα περιοδικά της Ντίσνεϋ είναι πεθαμένα στην Αμερική, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και όλες οι προσπάθειες αναβίωσης είχαν μικρή ανταπόκριση, το αμερικανικό κοινό έχει γυρίσει την πλάτη του στα κόμικς πάσης φύσεως. Στην Ευρώπη, βέβαια, τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ διαφορετικά.

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βρω τον χρόνο να αναρτήσω ένα μεγάλο νήμα για το σύμπαν του Καρλ Μπαρκς, από διάφορα διάσπαρτα κείμενα που έχω γράψει στο παρελθόν και πληροφορίες και σημειώσεις που κρατάω δεξιά-αριστερά. Ελπίζω να τα βρίσκει κάποιος ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά και να μην σας ζαλίζω ασκόπως.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2014)

Επαναφορά: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69368834818.1073741828.211935342321554&type=1


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2014)

Κυριολεκτικά, reset. Τα δικαιώματα απέκτησε η Καθημερινή και το Μίκυ Μάους ξαναρχίζει την αρίθμηση από το τεύχος 1. Ομολογώ ότι έχω περιέργεια να δω αν η μετάφραση είναι στο επίπεδο ποιότητας των εκδόσεων του Τερζόπουλου. Προς το παρόν το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι με ενοχλεί εκείνο το αγγλοπρεπές *S* στο λογότυπο του περιοδικού.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Προς το παρόν το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι με ενοχλεί εκείνο το αγγλοπρεπές *S* στο λογότυπο του περιοδικού.


To οποίο όμως υπήρχε ήδη στην Ακτίνα:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2014)

Ναι, τουλάχιστον όμως εκείνο δεν ήταν τόσο στρογγυλεμένο. Λεπτομέρειες, θα πεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 25, 2014)

Ε πεσ πωσ είναι σίγμα τελικό....


----------



## AnastasiaG (Jun 26, 2014)

Είναι τόση η χαρά μου που έγινε το reset που δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε το στρογγυλεμένο S ούτε τίποτα! Ανυπομονώ να δω τη μετάφραση! Άντε, γιατί είχα βαρεθεί να παραγγέλνω τους τόμους online. Η κληρονομιά για τον γιόκα μου: τα άπαντα του Σκρουτζάκου γιατί αν περιμένει θησαυροφυλάκιο από εμάς, θα το περιμένει για πολύ καιρό! )))


----------

